# Kfc



## theminister (Nov 9, 2012)

OKay when was the last time you had a decent helping or a helping of KFC? For me its been maybe two years, but I am gonna do it this weekend. I am gonna peel the skin off and chew the oils off it, then rip that tasty tender moist meat off.....

Theres no going back, I'm gonna do it - I might even take pics for you guys! I know I'll regret afterwards - but I dont care.

KFC baby!!


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 9, 2012)

That sounds awful tasty right about now!!  I might join you on that.....


----------



## theminister (Nov 9, 2012)

your fucken avi makes me laugh lol


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 9, 2012)

That double stacker they got, calls me like peanut butter cups call POB


----------



## g0re (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah. The double stacker is banggggiiinn


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> OKay when was the last time you had a decent helping or a helping of KFC? For me its been maybe two years, but I am gonna do it this weekend. I am gonna peel the skin off and chew the oils off it, then rip that tasty tender moist meat off.....
> 
> Theres no going back, I'm gonna do it - I might even take pics for you guys! I know I'll regret afterwards - but I dont care.
> 
> KFC baby!!



and suck on the bones when the meat is gone?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 9, 2012)

Bro,
Last time I ate there about 2 years ago as well. I had a chicken sandwich that had fried chicken breast instead of buns. There was so much oil and fat in that sandwich I could feel it entering my veins, and man did it hurt my heart..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2012)

I love me some fried chicken... I'll eat the shit out of some KFC... Gotta have them biscuits too


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2012)

I used to love their popcorn chicken & mmmm the biscuits.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2012)

get me some fried drumsticks, biscuits, mashed potatoes, and mac n cheese.. now thats a great day of KFC cheating!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

honey bbq wings all day


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 9, 2012)

No junk food in MG's mouth


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

nothing wrong with getting a big bucket of chicken stripping off the skin.

i do that probably 5x a year.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prolly 8 or more years.  Place is nasty IMO.  But if I want to be a pig I hit Taco Bell next door


----------



## HH (Nov 9, 2012)

I like church's chicken a lot, but KFC is good shit too!

Boston market over everything though.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 9, 2012)

All Im saying is you guys need to up the quality of your cheat meals!! I guess it helps to live in a big city, I got all the best terrible yet super yummy food at my fingertips!! If Im gonna pig out nasty style, Im with 413, TACO BELL


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't had it in years...and probably won't ever again...not to say that it doesn't taste good........................BUT


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2012)

i actually had it yesterday night...

3 chicken breasts, peeled off all skin & all crispy shit, and only had 1 biscuit.  


Eating fried chicken isnt bad if you peel everything off of it.  Ik all that bad shit you peel off is what tastes great tho


----------



## JOMO (Nov 9, 2012)

Man....2 weeks or so ago i was out far from home and starving. Town nearby had a KFC. Went in and got a 8 piece family bucket and 4 smalls frys( hey, it came as a meal) and went home. Made it through 6 pieces and had to lie down. Fell asleep for about 3 hrs waking to a feeling that i def deviated from my diet. That crispy ness and oil catches up to you. But, I was awesome.


----------



## beasto (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of KFC, more along the line of Popeye's red beans and rice with them green beans. BUT havent had it in about a year.


----------



## theminister (Nov 10, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i actually had it yesterday night...
> 
> 3 chicken breasts, peeled off all skin & all crispy shit, and only had 1 biscuit.
> 
> ...



Peel the skin off? Not worth it then, it's all in the skin! For those that remember the series friends, joey used to only eat the skin lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2012)

There's a chain near where I live called CiCi's Pizza. It's like an amusement park for your pizza-based cheat meal. You buy your ticket and wait in line and devour multitudes of various pizzas and pizza-based dishes (some sweet, some savory) all in front of hoardes of screaming children who either ask you if you're a giant or why you talk funny (in my case). The only appropriate thing to do is mack on their mini-van driving mothers. 

All You Can Eat Pizza and Soccer Mom Buffet, IMO.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 10, 2012)

U can eat the soccer moms too ? Lol.  All u can eat? And there ok with this !!
Booking flight now


----------



## JOMO (Nov 10, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> There's a chain near where I live called CiCi's Pizza. It's like an amusement park for your pizza-based cheat meal. You buy your ticket and wait in line and devour multitudes of various pizzas and pizza-based dishes (some sweet, some savory) all in front of hoardes of screaming children who either ask you if you're a giant or why you talk funny (in my case). The only appropriate thing to do is mack on their mini-van driving mothers.
> 
> All You Can Eat Pizza and Soccer Mom Buffet, IMO.



Man, I used to destroy CiCi's Pizza! BBQ chicken pizza.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 10, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> OKay when was the last time you had a decent helping or a helping of KFC? For me its been maybe two years, but I am gonna do it this weekend. I am gonna peel the skin off and chew the oils off it, then rip that tasty tender moist meat off.....
> 
> Theres no going back, I'm gonna do it - I might even take pics for you guys! I know I'll regret afterwards - but I dont care.
> 
> KFC baby!!




Fuck me running. 
You had to go there. 
You had to bring up KFC and fried chicken.... fuck.... if I succumb to this craving I am going to fly to HK and cut your dick off in your sleep.... FUCK.... my mouth won't stop watering....  and I thought we were tight .... ughhhhhhhhhhhh

God give me strength.... my Achilles heel just got a blister on it.....

Fupped Duck and Hungry for that damn Chicken.
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 10, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i actually had it yesterday night...
> 
> 3 chicken breasts, peeled off all skin & all crispy shit, and only had 1 biscuit.
> 
> ...



Where I live if you peel the skin off a fight breaks out for the skin.... and then everyone whooops your ass for taking it off... lol

That might even be a crime here.... 

I'll take Original Recipe Please,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Nov 10, 2012)

I can destroy some KFC...but don't discount good ole Publix fried chicken....that shit is good!!!  KFCs mashed potatoes take the cake all the way!!!


----------



## St0ked (Nov 10, 2012)

Do yall know about the IIFYM program? (If it fits your macros)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2012)

St0ked said:


> Do yall know about the IIFYM program? (If it fits your macros)



Yes it's retarded and so is the fucktard Ian from No Bullshit. He's so damn smart but has nothing to show for it.  I eat more than my fair share of junk, and we all like making jokes about it, but the reality is my diet sits on a well built foundation of lean meats and long carbs.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 10, 2012)

millgirl said:


> No junk food in MG's mouth


junk food? it's chicken that counts as a protein meal


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll stop every couple months if I'm in a hurry and hungry. I eat the grilled chicken though.

I gave up fried chicken a few years ago when I started taking the skin off. I saw no point in eating it fried anymore if I wasn't going to eat the best part. LOL

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

ken said:


> junk food? it's chicken that counts as a protein meal



It's the oil they fry it in  

HDH


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 11, 2012)

HDH said:


> It's the oil they fry it in
> 
> HDH


good for my joints lol


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Nov 11, 2012)

I once found a tumour in my KFC bucket. F'in rotten but that was a long time ago and have since got over it. I would hit 1 every few months. It does make u feel like crap though.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I once found a tumour in my KFC bucket. F'in rotten but that was a long time ago and have since got over it. I would hit 1 every few months. It does make u feel like crap though.




That's disgusting!! It's like when they found the the entire chicken head battered and fried. 

I was eating a piece of chicken from kfc once and I bit into a cyst.....the puss shot out of my mouth into the persons face sitting across from me and dribbled down my chin.....:-&

Damn..that took forever to wipe that from my memory too..thanks for refreshing it onlythebest...prick!..j/k


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 11, 2012)

Popeyes chicken mmmmm


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> That's disgusting!! It's like when they found the the entire chicken head battered and fried.
> 
> I was eating a piece of chicken from kfc once and I bit into a cyst.....the puss shot out of my mouth into the persons face sitting across from me and dribbled down my chin.....:-&
> 
> Damn..that took forever to wipe that from my memory too..thanks for refreshing it onlythebest...prick!..j/k



Damn, I was chewing some rice reading this one. Made me want to spit it out  :-0

HDH


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Love some KFC Popeyes and Churchs Chicken


----------



## theminister (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I got to the entrance. The salivating smell of deep fried chicken everywhere. I decided not to do it. Maybe next time


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 12, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Well I got to the entrance. The salivating smell of deep fried chicken everywhere. I decided not to do it. Maybe next time



exactly. nasty ass chicken smell..

Maybe I'm spoiled but here in NYC there's no reason to ever go to a fast food chain. I get the best grilled chicken/cutlet or whatever from virtually any deli. Beats KFC by a landslide.


----------

